# Finally listening to my mother..



## deemer (May 21, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm a newbie not only to Spektra but also to the world of makeup & MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm just heading into my mid-20's and I've recently been discovering the beauty of high-quality makeup and am finally beginning to appreciate the words my mother told me to live by: buy a few quality pieces/items rather than loads of cheaper items. It's slowly transforming my wardrobe but also the way I look at makeup! I haven't quite bit the bullet yet (my only high-end makeup item is a Dior eyeshadow quad and Nars' Orgasm blush) but I'm sure the collection will grow thanks to Spektra!

Excited to chat with all of you and learn more about this newfound interest/obsession.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Di


----------



## n_c (May 21, 2010)




----------



## marusia (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Singmeanything (May 22, 2010)

I actually did not get into make-up until I was 22 (Im 26 now)! Since then I have become super picky! 

Never too late to start


----------



## kaliraksha (May 22, 2010)

That's wise advice, especially when you realize you have all this stuff cuz it was cheap but you don't really love any of it. I am experiencing that with the amount of clothes I have =/

Haha! Well, welcome to Specktra! Glad to have you on board =)


----------



## Purple (May 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## vintageroses (May 22, 2010)

well I didn't get into make up till this year, i turn 22 this year! & OMG am i obsessed or what now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but i agreee def get quality items, esp for skincare & makeup, but I must still say there are some good deals in drugstores too (at times!)


----------



## LMD84 (May 22, 2010)

to specktra!


----------



## gaishell (May 22, 2010)

welcome


----------



## hawaii02 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)




----------



## libra276 (May 23, 2010)

Welcome to the board!  It's definately worth it.  My must-haves are the Penultimate eyeliner (it's like a felt tip pen) and Paint Pot in Rubanesque for my lids.


----------



## phatkat (May 24, 2010)

welcome.. im also a late starter.. you will learn a lot here


----------



## CandeeNova (May 27, 2010)

totally agree with this!!! my mom always says the same thing and it's so true!!


----------



## liibyz (May 29, 2010)

Welcome! & Nars Orgasm is great. I use it almost everyday!


----------



## nunu (May 29, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi sweetie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You must always listen to a mom full of wisdom like yours!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have you here!


----------

